# Who are your top ten AAAC members and why?



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Hot on the heels of the congratulations and honours bestowed upon Mr Edwards for surviving 2000 posts, I thought that it would be interesting to ask members to list ten members who they particularly like or enjoy posting with and their brief reasons why, but they can be selected for whatever reason - their humour, their knowledge, or perhaps just because they command respect. My own choice, which has been difficult to whittle down to ten, are not in any particular order and I apologise to anyone who might feel left out, because so many members are generous with their knowledge in the posts:

medwards - _for reminding me that good manners always go with good clothes _
manton - _of course (who else?), for his outstanding exacting attention to detail _
F_N_B - _ for his insight into smart, exotic and original tailoring and accessories _
Trilby - _ for his knowledge of classic tailoring and sound experience of tailors _
Anthony Jordan - _ for his resourceful knowledge of vintage styles and accessories _
Lucky - _ for sharing his mutual taste in the collecting of fine quality accessories _
Hugh Morisson - _ for his observations of the human race and its idiosyncracies _
Rich - _ for his Francophile viewpoint and liberal approach to being well dressed _
Bracemaker - _ for his amusing and delightful anecdotes on trouser suspension _

and last, but not least...
Andy - _ for being quite the most welcoming and likeable host to be a guest of! _


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

Alex Kabbaz


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

Ernest!


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

In addition to the above:
A Harris (as knowledgeable as they get)
jcusey (always informative)
CarloFranco & Jill (a double entry!)
David Bresch (though he now spends most of his time on the LL)
AlanC (unfailingly generous with counsel and praise)
KenPollock (role model par excellence)
Sartorialist (for artful, provocative pix)

. . . and I have to mention Etutee, even though he no longer posts here (if he ever did). His Esquire/Apparel Arts-based posts on that other forum are as educational and inspiring as anything being written by Flusser, Boyer, or, frankly, the rest of us clothing mavens put together.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 21, 2005)

Etutee...Scott...Manton..FNB...JCusey..Medwards...AlexKabbaz..Sartorialist...and, of course, Andy


----------



## von Rothbart (May 17, 2005)

conspicuously absent: bengal-stripe


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

1. Medwards -- he has the class
2. Alexander Kabbaz -- he has the wit
3. Andy -- he has the site
4. RJMan -- he has the cat
5. Malinda -- she has the power
6. Jcusey, bengal-stripe, kencpollack -- they've got the shoes
7. CarloFranco -- he's has the Jill
8. DukeGrad -- he's has the brevity
9. Scott -- he's has the tailors
10. Darren -- he has the nerve

[}][}][}][}][}][}][}][}][}][}]

Mr. Chatterbox
London Daily Excess


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

There are a lot of good men (and a few interesting women) on this forum, which makes selecting a top 10 very difficult. Anyway, here is my list:

1. Manton--Our Achilles!
2. John Cusey--Our #1 Shoephisticate
3. Tutee--Historian and Arbiter Elegantiae
4. Medwards--General Sartorial Sophistication
5. Dopey--ditto
6. Bengal Stripe--vies with Cusey for the title of #1 Shoephisticate
7. Ken Pollock--A real role model
8. Horace--High Priest of Trad
9. FlatSix--Most witty, entertaining posts
10. Andy--makes it all possible

This is based on contributions and what they contribute to the forum. There are quite a number of other men I may actually like better on a personal basis, based on both their forum personae and on direct contact via e-mail or telephone--AlanC, zegnamtl, Kav, Teacher, T4phage, arkirshner, retronotmetro and a good many others. And if I had to nominate the "Clown Prince" of the forum, the title would have to go to the shooman!


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

#1 poster on this forum: *FlatSix*. His modesty is what carries the day for me.

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

LOL!!!

I hesitate to name favorites; most people are helpful. I am a fashion neophyte, anyway.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

Oh yes...malinda....definitely malinda...she who must be obeyed!!!!!

Mr. Chatterbox
London Daily Excess


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

medwards -- because of his staunch support of that noble thing, the double-breasted suit.

manton -- because he knows everything.

rhoniball -- because he knows everything about Brooks Brothers.

familyman -- because he's experimenting with excellent menswear for the ordinary guy with kids and a mortgage.

RJman -- because he's elegant AND hilarious!


----------



## Shriver (Apr 23, 2005)

In no particular order:

Manton - a given
FNB - Prolifically stylish, a true full-time dandy
RJMan - Quite a sense of humor
Harris Harris & Horace - The Trads
Ken Pollack - Impeccable
medwards - a true gentleman
Andy - We all owe him a great deal
Alex Kabbaz - A sense of humor commensurate with his knowledge


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Great lists above, and they cover all my favorites (Manton, Alex, RJMan, Carlo Franco, JCusey, Bengel Stripe, Horace, Medwards, DukeGrad, Andy) except one. A. Tailor (Alex) who of course is a tailor. He has been very generous in responding to tailoring issues raised by board members. I've learned some very interesting and helpful information from all these board members, and I'm enormously appreciative to them all, as well as to all the other board members who make great contributions.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps Andy would put together a CD-ROM of the Best of Ask Andy -- a compilation of some of these members' (and others') most helpful, insightful and/or thought-provoking postings?

Mr. Chatterbox
London Daily Excess


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like you guys have exhausted all the aspects for discussion on clothing. What's next, favorite colors, toothpaste? And you've hurt my feelings to boot.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

Swiss clocks, chocolates and cheese, perhaps? [}]

Mr. Chatterbox
London Daily Excess


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

The people l would really like to meet are:

Bengal-Stripe = he always contributes to the board. Down to earth and doesn't snub anybody.

Mr Pollock = a role model par excellence. My hero.

FNB = he's have charrissma like me.

Horace = a down to earth old trad who has lived life.

Andy = nice bloke and our host.

Alan C = nicest bloke on the board. + l could hassle him about his shoes.

Jill = l just like her.

l would like to meet others as well, but those are the ones l would enjoy spending company with.

l would like to meet another bloke but l can't mention his name. He's been a bad boy. Maybe even meet a French bloke out of curiousity, maybe even T4phage.

*GR8MAN (The shoeman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l forgot to mention Kabbaz. Even Chuck would be fun to meet. l must admit that l really like Labelkings presence on this board too: l don't really want to meet him but l like him posting at ACCC.

*GR8MAN (The shoeman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I kow this thread is old , but I missed it.
When the Trad was in full swing Horace & Harris. I'm also parcial to Manton, Jmorgan, Tom22 and JL.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Gentlemen, VM my dear friend,

All of you! We are a wonderful mix of personality. Period!

Nice day my friends
Merry Xmas


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

marc_au said:


> *GR8MAN (The shoeman) B8MAN.
> 
> *


A little piece of AAAC died when The Shooman departed.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lushington,

Who cares about the Shooman? Bring back Gmac - though I know that there is a greater than zero percent chance that if Gmac were to return I would be calling for his exile within his third or fourth post!

Does the Andy issue Christmas pardons?

Karl


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

There are a number of excellent posters. Some are already mentioned. zegnamtl is certainly one of the best.

Flatsix is very good when he writes here. He posted a picture once that shows he is one of the best in color cordination and cool shoes.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I have come upon this thread late and I have to agree with so many of the names. I think I did not one of the AE guru's, JLB who I admire for his advise and knowledge.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Lushington,
> 
> Who cares about the Shooman? Bring back Gmac - though I know that there is a greater than zero percent chance that if Gmac were to return I would be calling for his exile within his third or fourth post!
> 
> ...


How about the brief but illustrious career of Oktagon? Now there was a poster who pulled out all of the stops.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Lushington,
> 
> Who cares about the Shooman? Bring back Gmac - though I know that there is a greater than zero percent chance that if Gmac were to return I would be calling for his exile within his third or fourth post!
> 
> ...


I second the pardon request.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I can not back this pardon as it was brought to my attention he was further defaming me over on SF, a board I have never even visited!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

As I rarely visit SF and am not even a member I did not know of Gmac's actions there. Perhaps the exile is merited. To know the mind of a moderator is to know the mind of God!

Karl


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I can not back this pardon as it was brought to my attention he was further defaming me over on SF, a board I have never even visited!


How did you manage that? I figured everyone visited both.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> How did you manage that? I figured everyone visited both.


Actually, I mispoke. I did go there to see what he had to say about me. First, it took me 20 minutes to figure out it is .net not .com 

Then I just searched for him and read his posts. He was banned by that point :icon_cheers:

However, let us limit our talk about him, he's not here to malign me...er, I mean defend himself


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

He's been banned there, too? I liked him some of the time. He could get on a roll sometimes, though - - -


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> He's been banned there, too? I liked him some of the time. He could get on a roll sometimes, though - - -


Was just looking at gmac's posts on SF. Yeah, he was banned. Same old vitriol and indignation. And yes, he was still attacking Wayfarer there.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

jcusey and Dopey


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Here are the guys I most enjoy reading, for various reasons:

jlibourel
manton
alex kabbaz
dukegrad
xcubbies


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

This was my list when this question was raised last year:



Mr. Chatterbox said:


> 1. Medwards -- he has the class
> 2. Alexander Kabbaz -- he has the wit
> 3. Andy -- he has the site
> 4. RJMan -- he has the cat
> ...


While many of these gentlemen post less frequently today than they did back then (and one has been banished to cyberexile) I find that there have been few newcomers to take their places. So I'll stick with my original set of ten (ok...twelve) and see what the next year brings


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I am likely to spell names wrong and I won't get all...

JLibourel
zegnamtl
Alex
AlanC
StevenRocks
jcusey
DocHolliday
Teacher
medwards
Andy (of course)

Other's of course, but I have leaned much from these gentlemen.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Attack Wayfarer? A man who wears woolen kilts in Arizona? a hundred years back you'd be stretched out on an anthill while the apaches honoured him as a medicine man.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I forgot about Indylion .


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

The above lists are good but I would add that iammatt is really knowledgeable.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*best writer*

I like Kav. :icon_smile: 
Not so much for the sartorial aspect of the posts, but the all out, omniverous-universal-therory, Great-Chain-of-Being aspect to his posts. They always leave me thinking of more things, rather than the narrowing focus that so much of us do.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Tabasco,

Very nice comment about Kav. I agree with you about him. I stated earlier, my list is in the almost 10K members.
I enjoy each one. I have had many exchanges, with many here.
Two I will mention are Tin Tin, and VM
We share a bond. Tin Tin and myself.
We have served with same units, and his dad is a Vietnam vet, served with the 5th Group.
VM is a dear friend in England, who, like me. Is learning what our fathers did, during WW2.
For me, gentlemen, it was too late.
I am passionate about all the service members here.
I am still confused, that we have MARINES here.
The only clothing they know.
Is OD green, muddy, icy, or wet!
This is how they become comfortable!
LOL

Semper Fi my friends.

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I also forgot, who just might be the best of all, Coolidge. Certainly then forum most honest and underrated member.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Artisan Fan said:


> The above lists are good but I would add that iammatt is really knowledgeable.


Dittos on much of the previous lists. But must say that I just love iammatt for his shoes...


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Patrick yet. The wittiest person I've ever come across on an internet forum...his posts make me laugh nearly every single time. Not to mention his capacity for kindness is beyond most of humanity.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I also forgot, who just might be the best of all, Coolidge. Certainly then forum most honest and underrated member.


Coolidge certainly knows his stuff.


----------



## choubix (Jul 31, 2005)

hummm I would vote for 3 different people:
- me
- myself
- and I



Honestly I can't really name anyone... 

Ok:
The forum is made possible thanks to Andy and the people who have donated to him for running the servers. I think we owe them all a big "Thank You".

All the users from people who are asking questions to those who have the knowledge (and are willing to spend of their time and share it!!) could be named "my favorites" as well...

So: it is definitely very hard to answer such a question. All in all, it is the alchemy of all these people who are exchanging information on their passion/hobby in a friendly manner that makes AAAC unique. not just a handful of users.

In conclusion:
I still cast my ballot for Me, Myself and I...


----------

